# Epson T1100 - Please help



## Worthy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I purchased an epson t1100 second hand with no cartridges installed.

I then purchased a ciss for it and have followed the instructions however i cannot get it to recognise the cartridges. It is meant to be the same ciss as i used in my T30, the ciss i was using in it is not recognised whereas it does in the T30. The new Ciss system isnt recognised in both.

Is it the system that is screwed or is it a dodgey printer. Is there away to fool the printer into thinking the cartridges are genuine? i have turned off the use epson monitor setting but documents just sit and spool as the printer does not think it has cartridges installed.

Please help i would love to get started in sublimation and this is stopping me????


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Did you re-set the cartridges? My refillable cartridges came with a chip resetter.


----------



## Worthy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello, yes sorry i used the chip resetter attached to the cartridges. I press the ink button>insert cartridges until they click> hold reset button for 5 secs> press ink button again.

Like i said this works for one of the sets of cartridges in the T30 but not in the T1100


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

It took me a few tries to get the cartridges recognized. Wipe off the front circuit board thing where it drops in the printer


----------



## Worthy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the advise, unfortunately i spent the whole day trying to get them to work, reseating and resetting.

When i watch the epson monitor, it is the second cartridge in (second black one) that shows up with a cross, all others dont show as a cross but are a grey colour e.g no ink levels displayed.

So from this i am guessing it is just the one chip that is not working. Just weird as the old cartridges that work in my T30 dont work in this printer as well so i was worried it was the printer that was the issue


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi guys, been a while since I posted. But I have a problem with my Epson T1100 printer.The head got blocked over my holidays and now that I have clean the heads I have a good nozzle print pattern, but the Magenta set is slightly mis-aligned.
Also when I heat press onto a T shirt I get a pink(magenta) haze around the print, like a smudge or bleed that is hard to see on the transfer paper print.
I tried the vertical alignment in Epson maintenance, but I dont understand what the printed patterns mean.
Can someone explain what I am looking for in the patterns as I cant identify what bands they are talking about??. All the 4 sets of printed patterns are Magenta, and I thought I would see the other colors to align as well, although it is only the Magenta that is wrong. 
Can someone also tell me how to get rid of the pink haze/blur around my prints.??
Thanks for any help
rogerbsstt


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

Worthy1, 
I had the same problem when I installed my CISS, I had to clean the circuit board on the Ciss cartridges with alcohol wipes from a chemist and give the contacts in the printer a clean as well. You also can use a really fine wet and dry paper gently on the contacts before cleaning. Mine worked fine after this. Perhaps if this does not work, then the chips may be to faulty.
Good Luck,
rogerbsstt


----------



## Worthy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Rogerbsstt,

Luckily i contacted the person that i got the CISS kit offf and he advised i am the second one with the prob and that he would send me a new chip version, this fixed the issue.

Good luck with your alignment issue, i had to rinse a whole lot of ink cleaning and unblocing my heads but they all aligned perfectly after.


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi 
Did you manage to find a solution to the pink haze, as I had the same problem with my R1900 and finally can the printer to my brother to fix and he has not got anywhere. I bought the CISS from InkRepublic and it worked well until then.
Gemais


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

HI Gemais, 
I have corrected the magenta mis-alignment by removing the cartridges, folding paper towel under the print head and using a syringe, *gently* flushing each color with rubbing alcohol. Change the towel frequently, and then *gently* push out the fluid in the head using the syringe full of air only. Then once I did this I replaced the original Epson cartridges and did a test print. The nozzle pattern was back to perfect.
As to the pink haze, I have not done a print to see if that has gone yet. I was told the print head may have dried ink around the nozzle holes that causes the ink to spray at an angle. I am hoping the cleaning I done has fixed it.
I will let you know my results.
rogerbsstt


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for this info, I have only had my T1100 for 3 months and already the yellow and magenta is playing up. I tried one tip by soaking the sponge where the cartridges sit but no luck. I have another T1100 with exactly the same CISS and has not given one day of hassle in the year we have had it except now it tends to take 5 loads to get the printer to take the paper.
I will give this a try. There is hope!! So frustrating.


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

GEMAIS,
since last post I have had blockages AGAIN. This time I remove the cartridges, Flushed the head, each color, with the syringe and rubbing alcohol, (dont forget the paper towel underneath) until the paper showed clear fluid. Used a lot of changes of paper towel. Then flushed again with the syringe full of air to push out the left over alcohol, again lots of paper towel changes, until no fluid showed on the paper. When I re-installed the cartridges (CISS) I still had no print from the black. On checking I found the black cartridges were EMPTY. Apparently the ink was not being fed into the cartridges due to the clamp holding the hoses was crimping the pipes. I reset the clamp & hoses and then put the cartridges below the bottles, removed the bung on the cartridge and used the syringe to push air into the bottle through the bottle air hole and push ink into the cartridge until it was full. Watch out!! the ink fills quickly and you get ink everywhere. I know. Replace the cartridge bung and install the cartridges and my system worked straight away. I have had no trouble since. Touch wood.
Hope this helps, apparently Windex works as good as rubbing alcohol.
rogerbsstt


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Windex/ammonia is a better solvent for Epson inks, alcohol actually doesn't work well at all. Unless you're dealing with a hard clog, diluted 50% (distilled water) is a better idea than straight. If you can't get Windex easily (Europe) non-sudsing household ammonia works too.


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

Guys,
just an update, 
I used a 10ml syringe from the Chemist, with a short bit of fuel line from my rc plane as an extension on the head nozzles.

After all the above, I had smudging on some prints, so I put some folded paper hand towel under the print head, soaked with Alcohol/Windex and moved the head back and forth to clean the bottom of the head. then dry it with a new paper towel, same method. I noticed the ink did not all clean off, the paper still had ink on it, but when I did the startup/headclean it printed OK. 
Thanks FENRIR for the right liquid to use.
hope this helps.
rogerbsstt


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the tips. I will work on this over the week-end and let you know how I go. Is Windex what you use to clean windows, In South Africa we have Windolene, I will try that.
Gemais


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

You are better off just using plain household ammonia. If you don't know exactly what's in Windolene, it could damage your printer. Here, the only thing that works is original blue Windex. Any of the other versions with "fancy scents" or "extra cleaning power" are unsafe to use in the printer. It may be ammonia-based, but have other chemicals than regular Windex in it.


----------



## rogerbsstt (Nov 13, 2009)

gemais, yes, it is a common window cleaner in Australia. I believe it is a mix of alcohol and ammonia.

It also works for me on my dye sub inks, to get them off of the heat press rubber and teflon sheets.
rogerbsstt


----------



## MusicMan59 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive posted this else where on the forum boards but this thread seems more current so Im posting here as well.

I am having a little problem with my T1100.

Printing sublimation inks onto sub paper and Im getting white dots through the printed area. as well as ink appearing after the print area in the same dotted pattern

Checked the print area whilst it was printing and its fine.

Its only when the paper goes through the front platen with the "spike" rollers that the problem appears.

Any idea how to fix?


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

Never heard of that before. The Epson Printers seem to throw up all sorts of little glitches. I still have to get around to trying to clean mine of blockages. Bought all the necessary items. The black is fine and I use this one just to print invoices etc. My older one is still working fine. If I do come across some info on this problem I will let you know.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

MusicMan59 said:


> Ive posted this else where on the forum boards but this thread seems more current so Im posting here as well.
> 
> I am having a little problem with my T1100.
> 
> ...


Check your paper type (matte glossy etc) settings, sounds like the rollers are riding in ink that is not soaked into the paper sufficiently and pick off the ink giving you those white dot areas. I use matte settings for sublimation.

Paper type settings effect how much ink lays down on the paper due to different paper absorbtions.

Also, if you can't fix with paper settings try a higher DPI as that slows down the printer head travel speed, that might give the ink more time to soak in the paper before it reaches the roller with the nimples.


----------



## MusicMan59 (Oct 27, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Check your paper type (matte glossy etc) settings, sounds like the rollers are riding in ink that is not soaked into the paper sufficiently and pick off the ink giving you those white dot areas. I use matte settings for sublimation.
> 
> Paper type settings effect how much ink lays down on the paper due to different paper absorbtions.
> 
> Also, if you can't fix with paper settings try a higher DPI as that slows down the printer head travel speed, that might give the ink more time to soak in the paper before it reaches the roller with the nimples.


Thanks for the responses.
I found out it was a combination of factors.
I am trying out new sub paper and my ink settings that were fine for my old paper was too much for this new paper.
Cut back on the ink and all if fine.. Thanks


----------

